# Best way to get plants out of shock?



## Trueshoe (May 21, 2009)

I have 2 sites. My first site everything is going well. My 2nd site all my plants have purple stems and are not growing at all. They have been in the ground for about 10 days. When I first put them in we had a drop off in temp 2 nights were really cold. The plants are still alive but they are not growing nearly at the rate the other site is. They are only about a week behind my first site but my first site is flourishing while my second one is at a standstill. The weather has been awesome the past 5 days or so.

These plants are clearly in shock, what are some good methods to get your plants out of shock? I wanted to start feeding them nuets, I am thinking I should hold off on that?


----------



## pcduck (May 21, 2009)

When I need to put a little zing in there step, I use a high nitrogen fertilizer, just use a little bit.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 21, 2009)

There are a lot of factors to look at. If the plants are still in transplant shock after 10 days, then something radical happened to them other than just a simple transplant.

What type of soil were they put into? Did you prep the soil or just dig a hole and put them in it?

Do they have good drainage? Are they drowning? Has the soil dried out?

Were the roots put through any rough treatment? Were the plants dropped on the root-ball or anything that would account for the over-long shock?

No, do not give them nutes if they're in shock. The plant places itself into a dormant state to recover. It isn't growing. It can't use the nutes. If you add nitrogen now, it could potentially harm them or it.

How rough were the plants treated while out of it's initial grow area? Is it the same strain as the ones that are doing well?

Answer each of these questions and it will give enough information to supply you with an educated answer.


----------



## zipflip (May 21, 2009)

imo, dependin on where you live and your climate  you might shoulda  waited lil longer to put outside. like at least closer to beginning to mid june. 
  like my last year outdoor grow. i set out 40 some plants in beginnin of may. without payin attention to weather etc. i lost over half due just to cold temps in the beginning. and when ya puttin outside from indoors i think you reallly should wean em to the outdoor gradually. like put outside hour a day an increase an hour each day til it matches up with the hours of light outside.
  and too, if you had them on 18/6 or 24hrs a day lightin prior and the decrease in lite otside is very considerable even tho its not as little as 12 hrs (usually needed to start flower indoors) they very well could start to try flowering until the light increases again an they will revert bak to veg again. which too is alot of stress on a plant.  hence prolly similar reasons why outta 40 some plats total i in the end only had liek 4 actually worth smokin harvestable plants. the rest were male or  not ready come snow fall.


----------



## 420benny (May 22, 2009)

I agree with all the above answers. If you can, check the soil temp where both grows are. You may be surprised. Under 50 degrees, plant growth is slow at best. It also explains purple stems. My tomatoes did that last year when I planted too soon.


----------

